

How Science Can Learn from Writing That Is “Not Even Wrong” - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/how-science-can-learn-from-writing-that-is-not-even-wrong

======
zbyte64
It's all well and good to classify non-falsifiable philosophies as
"inspirational". However, many tenants do not look at dualism as mere
inspiration.

